# Tagless Heat Transfer Iron Tagging



## Semicoldjello (Feb 4, 2010)

I looked around but couldn't find an answer to my question. I am just starting out and wanted to do custom tags. I was thinking of getting AA and ripping out the tag and doing Iron-On tags such as Personalized Fabric Labels - Custom Fabric Labels the ones on the bottom there. Do I just need an ironing board and the shirt and iron the tag onto the shirt? Is this a quality method because the shirts I am planning on selling will be high-quality positioned.

I haven't gotten a quote but I imagine this is cheaper than buying labels, getting the shirts shipped from printer to re-labeler and then back to me. (I'm going to start with a small quantity to test market)

Thanks!


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

You'll need to address the iron question to the supplier. Some tags may be applied with an iron while others may need a commercial heat press. Only the supplier can tell you for sure.

Regarding quality, I suggest you order samples first and apply them to some test garments to determine how well they will hold up.

Here is my favorite way to 'rip' out existing tags. 

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZUSYqrvdQa0&feature=related[/media]


----------

